# need opinion on smoking a turkey breast



## olusteebus (Mar 9, 2015)

I am going to smoke a turkey breast soon and I would like your opinions. 

Basically, I am trying to determine how long to leave it in the smoker.

1 I could leave it in until the inside temp gets to the done level, I think 165 or

2 leave it in a set time, say 45 minutes and then put it in an oven until the temp reaches done.


1 may tend to dry it out and may have too much of a smoke taste. 2 may not have enough smoke taste. 

Note: I realize it is a matter of personal preference but I would like to know your opinion.

I plan on brining it.


----------



## gaboy (Mar 9, 2015)

Be sure to BRINE it overnight the night before smoking, and that will help GREATLY from drying it out during the smoking process.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 9, 2015)

I brine all poultry. Put on the smoker for a set time (and I always have to check that time on the Internet, I think a 12 lb turkey takes 3 hours). But about 30 minutes or so before that time is up, I start to check temps. At 160 or a bit above I remove and cover with foil, it goes up another 5-10 degrees that way. And that may not be the exact temp, I don't remember those all that well.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 9, 2015)

What kind of smoker do you have, ie. electric, pellet, charcoal?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 9, 2015)

I always brine my turkey breasts and hot smoke (temp at 300 to 350F) to 160F. The carryover heat will bring it to 165+ and the brine will keep it from drying out. Depending on the size, I usually go 12-18 hours. But even 24 wouldn't be too long. You don't need too much smoke with poultry, IMHO. I usually use a touch of apple wood and sometimes a little cherry as well. 

Here are two really good brines I like to use on turkey:

http://virtualweberbullet.com/turkey6.html

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?10090-My-Jack-Daniel-s-Maple-Syrup-Brined-Turkey-w-Pics

That reminds me: I have a turkey breast in the freezer that needs cooking...

Edit: for clarification, that '12-18 hours' is in the brine, not the smoker.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 9, 2015)

Make a bacon weave and wrap it in that. Mmmmm....


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 9, 2015)

I just cold smoke - nothing special - for a 12 lb bird I will smoke it for 45 min to 1 hour and then cook it normally. It is always the first meat to be eaten up at Thanksgiving !


----------



## tonyt (Mar 9, 2015)

Brine overnight, inject with butter, smoke to 165 internal. There are several good grill/smoker forums.


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 9, 2015)

I tried smoking a turkey breast, It was a real Bi$%h to roll and imposable to keep lit.


----------



## freqflyer (Mar 9, 2015)

Bergmann said:


> I tried smoking a turkey breast, It was a real Bi$%h to roll and imposable to keep lit.




Same with those Nicoderm patches.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 10, 2015)

Bergmann said:


> I tried smoking a turkey breast, It was a real Bi$%h to roll and imposable to keep lit.



Yeah, at first it was tough for me to roll them, too. I got used to it, even good at it. But then I got kinda hooked. Every time I had a break, I smoked a turkey. Eventually, before I knew it, I was smoking a couple of flocks a day. My apartment was littered with stubbed-out feathers, and the place smelled like a half-burnt henhouse. You could hardly walk around without stepping in a brining bucket.

I knew this could not go on. I had to stop, I had to kick this habit. I tried to cut down gradually .... I told myself: Just one more tom today, and maybe a hen or two. But it never lasted. I would be back up to a couple of flocks again in no time. I tried gimmicks, I tried making a wish on the wishbone, but I was hooked.

Finally, I reached my bottom. I had to quit. And there was only one way: 

I quit Cold Turkey.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 10, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Finally, I reached my bottom. I had to quit. And there was only one way:
> 
> I quit Cold Turkey.



Its better when served warm anyway. Or did you quit that too?


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 10, 2015)

I was afraid this thread would go south at some time. It actually took longer than I a thought it would.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 10, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I was afraid this thread would go south at some time. It actually took longer than I a thought it would.



I am sorry that I am slow on the uptake....


----------



## JohnT (Mar 10, 2015)

Bergmann said:


> I tried smoking a turkey breast, It was a real Bi$%h to roll and imposable to keep lit.


 
yer problem mon, is dat you did not do it Jamaican style. You need to stuff it wid dee ganja first! 

(just kidding, I just remember this old skit on a comedy show called "Fridays". It was nat-e-dred, the Jamaican chef. He smoked everything mon! Verry funny)


----------



## Bergmann (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry for leading an otherwise informative thread astray. Sometimes I just cannot help myself!


----------



## jswordy (Mar 11, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> I was afraid this thread would go south at some time. It actually took longer than I a thought it would.



It took longer because I have been holding my tongue ever since I first saw it.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 11, 2015)

And let the record show, I said nothing about finding the nipple first!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2015)

I feel better now. I stopped following the thread for a while because every time I read the title I would just about bust a gut laughing to myself imagining somebody stuffing a turkey in a pipe and lighting it up!

Sorry for having the thoughts!


----------

